# ILMC / ALMS: Eleventh Consecutive Podium for Audi at Petit Le Mans



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The thrilling duel of the diesel sports cars from Audi and Peugeot had spectators watching with bated breath again at the 13th edition of the “Petit Le Mans” race at Road Atlanta (U.S. state of Georgia). For more than six hours Audi had good prospects of clinching its tenth triumph at the American endurance classic. But after an unusual incident all that remained in the end was the eleventh consecutive “Petit Le Mans” podium.

* Full Story *


----------

